# Rattling Noise



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not much of a mechanic, but I'm fairly good at trouble shooting. Possibly someone with more mechanical experience can add some input. I ran my machine (Ariens S-12, K301s) fairly hard for the fist time this week blowing a little snow. I hadn't really done any running of the throttle wide open for more than maybe 15 seconds here and there, so blowing the snow - it was wide open a lot. Probably a good 1/2 hour. Everythign seemed good. Today, I put it in the garage to do some small maintenance. What I noticed was at about 1/3 throttle I heard a new noise. I don't think it was there before. At first I thought it sounded like an electrical wire vibrating against the hood, but that theory didn't pan out. I tried to trace it to the PTO clutch, since I have a few other noised I know about there from time to time, but it didn't change or behave differently engaged or not. I then got a little more curious, and ran the motor up to full throttle, and I hear the same rattle, just a little louder, but it isn't a clicking, really sounds like a loose something or other rattling. So, I poke around to see if I can find anything loose, I don't. I listen closer to see if I can figure out really where it is coming from and I hear it throught the open space where the screen for the flywheel is. If I move my head a foot to either side, it dampens and in the middle where I can see spinning, I hear a clear rattle (fast like a vibrating). I can't determine if it is coming from the flywheel, but it certainly is more audible in that area.

So, my question is 2 fold or 3. Is it likely that I'm just anxious about a noise that may have been there before, but I didn't notice? I prevously managed to drop a spark plug into the flywheel (a few months ago - long story) from under the hood while the machine was running, and some small pieces may still be there - I pulled the plug out with a pair of long pliers -- possibly I'm hearing a small piece vibrating in there somewhere and it will resolve itself? The full throttle operation has revealed a problem that will only get worse if I don't isolate it and fix it. 

The sound isn't really that loud, only noticed when purposefully listening to the tractor. I had actually set my gap to the magneto .025 gap, but finding some carbon build up on the plug realized it should be .035 with the battery ignition. There was a little backfire this week when dethrottling and I wanted to see if the plug gap reduced the backfire when detrottling. I'll be looking at this new sound again tomorrow afternoon, but was curious if anyone has seen this or if it sounds a familiar tale. I have paranoid images of shattered flywheels in my head, and since it is between my legs it has my attention.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

couldn't help but look at this again tonight, since I was reading about it, might as well go out in the cold and look at it. the only other mechanical piece around where I heard the vibration was the neutralizer pedal. when I pressed it the noise stopped. something in there hopefully just needs a turn with a socket to snug it up. man I hate weird vibration noises.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, the tractor is close to 40 years old. Something has to wear out and rattle on a tractor that old! 

Hopefully you find the problem. Rattles are up there with squeaks as being the most annoying thing ever!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep its that resonating frequency that has be just right for the noise to be duplicated. Is there any sheilding, heat guard, etc around the engine that could be loose? I am that way to I have had mine do this, and I went over every single bolt, and nut until I found the problem. Its just from engine vibration, and age. Let us know what you find, and sorry I couldnt be of more help.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

When it's warmer I'll go over it with a socket set, for now I'll live with it and hope nothing important falls off.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

film495 said:


> When it's warmer I'll go over it with a socket set, for now I'll live with it and hope nothing important falls off.




Yes sir just keep an eye on it, and if you figure it out let us know. I was thinking do you think it could be related to the cold weather?


----------

